# Foot Long Feeder gets annihilated!! **VIDEO**



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

So I bought this huge fishy f*cker feeder for like $8.99 CND, and I just fed it to my little devils.

9 bucks felt like a lot, but OMFG this was worth it. This was why I got these damn piranhas!! (please don't hate me)

This is my tank:
5 Caribe
4 Reds
1 Piraya
1 Tern









and this is (was) the feeder in my 10gal goldfish tank:


















I used Final Cut Pro to edit this, but I left almost all the footage in it, which is why the vid is almost 4 minutes long.

You will need quicktime6. The vid is like 26 MB big. Please right click, and "save as.." to your computer, then wait. Please be patient, it will be worth it!

FishyFuckers.mov
UPDATE (EDIT)
I have created a "Light" version of the video. I have trimmed a minute off of it, so its only 16 MB. It has all the same great action, just less "waiting" for the frenzy.
Right click and save me

hope you like the vid! all comments welcome! (and yes, I lied about it begin a foot long, but it was still big!)

Happy Christmas P-Fury members!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i luv it haha imma have to do that with my caribe


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

WOW...Nice production! What did you use for a camera?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Too bad for the goldfish but oh well. Gonna download later, connection too slow


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

some reason why, the video was choppy.

nice tank though. love the piraya


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice. im gona rescue 6 small feeders and grow em real big then feed em :nod:


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

itll take a good minute for them to grow to that size


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam another great video for the archives


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ha i like!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

wont even come up for me.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great job man


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> itll take a good minute for them to grow to that size
> [snapback]815855[/snapback]​


haha i know years maybe i wana get a big 10 inch ++ feeder ahah


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wholy f*ck dude, justin, that is the sweetest movie ive seen for piranhas ever, like that beats the mouse vid, (imo)

ohh god i miss that big caribe, they are HUGE whats there staple diet? cause he is like 2 inchs atleast bigger then when we traded,

also, the tank islooking awesome, sorry i didnt get back earlier, i was away with family for christmas


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

cant get it to come up


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

OK.. my connection is rather slow, so please do not just click on the link. it will probably suck if you do...
so right click, and save it to your computer.

Also, make sure you have quicktime 6. I encoded this with MPEG4 to get the best quality/performance.

I could have done it mpeg for best cross platform compatibility, but the file would be bigger.

If you still can't play it, please be a little more informative as you why you can't, and state what kind of computer you have etc (speed, OS, etc)



compton ass steve said:


> cant get it to come up
> [snapback]816216[/snapback]​


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow







very nice vid man

















































fuckin fish still alive only head left hahahaha. it takes a 'lil long but, yes its worthed! great job man


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. they ate that whole head too!
I am also missing 2 Giant Danios that have been in there for like 2 or 3 months!
oh well

ALSO - UPDATE
I have created a "Light" version of the video. I have trimmed a minute off of it, so its only 16 MB. It has all the same great action, just less "waiting" for the frenzy.

Right click and save me


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff.
Def Worth it. Like the end, Where the close-up is, and then the dirt hits
the glass..

*Edit* I saw the Original one, Nice quality there Man!


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

where do u get quicktime 6? i have quicktime 5 but i cant get the 6 i want to see so bad plz help


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice video dude!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet video man, great picture quality







.


----------



## MadChild (Nov 26, 2004)

nice school of piranhas!!

nice editing job !!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jimmyhf6 said:


> where do u get quicktime 6? i have quicktime 5 but i cant get the 6 i want to see so bad plz help
> [snapback]816446[/snapback]​


Go here: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/products/qt/


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Good Stuff.
> Def Worth it. Like the end, Where the close-up is, and then the dirt hits
> the glass..
> [snapback]816382[/snapback]​


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

cool vid but I dont think that feeder is 12 inches. Reason being is that the width of a 10 gallon tank is 10" front to back( I think ) and that pic of the large feeder up against the side shows he's only a little longer than half the width. Id say he's about 6-8" max...still a massive feeder nonetheless. Again, cool vid!


----------



## sickz (Dec 25, 2004)

man..that was awesome..
the head was still breathing after the body was gone. gross, but cool


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if thats a 10g, then that goldfish looks to be 6", not 1'


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

.MOV


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. I know I lied about its size.. (read above!) but isn't it like a rule to exaggerate size of fishes?



Kain said:


> cool vid but I dont think that feeder is 12 inches. Reason being is that the width of a 10 gallon tank is 10" front to back( I think ) and that pic of the large feeder up against the side shows he's only a little longer than half the width. Id say he's about 6-8" max...still a massive feeder nonetheless. Again, cool vid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also... HighOctane, would you rather have divx instead? divx would have caused a hell of a lot more problems than quicktime. MPEG? then it would be either twice the size, or half the quality. WMV? no way. I'm a little anti-MS anyways, and WMV sucks on the mac








quicktime is not that bad... have you seen the quality of their trailers?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone know how I could get this to be posted in the download section?
think its worth it?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

AWSOME, that is a kick ass video


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

P-Power said:


> Anyone know how I could get this to be posted in the download section?
> think its worth it?
> [snapback]827276[/snapback]​


Definately worth getting into download collection, contact Killarbee or Winkyee


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

P-Power said:


> Also... HighOctane, would you rather have divx instead? divx would have caused a hell of a lot more problems than quicktime. MPEG? then it would be either twice the size, or half the quality. WMV? no way. I'm a little anti-MS anyways, and WMV sucks on the mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want, I can divx it for you, with Dr. Divx for all the Microshaft users (Mac user here







)
Dr. Divx is neat, Quality is good, Reduces file sizes alot.
I use it to Divx my VOB. files.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

actually.. I have a pc and a mac.. but I am much more of a mac freak









dr divx is nice.. but xvid should be better. I think 3ivx is good too.
but for cross platform compatability and good quality, nothing beats quicktime.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Gordeez...If you could do that it would be awesome... I couldn't thank you enough.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was bad ass!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Power said:


> ya.. I know I lied about its size.. (read above!) but isn't it like a rule to exaggerate size of fishes?
> Also... HighOctane, would you rather have divx instead? divx would have caused a hell of a lot more problems than quicktime. MPEG? then it would be either twice the size, or half the quality. WMV? no way. I'm a little anti-MS anyways, and WMV sucks on the mac
> 
> 
> ...


Last iteration of quick time I used (4 I think) was basically apple spyware bundled as a movie player, I'll never install another apple product for the rest of my days now.

Gordeez, any chance you can divx a movie for me? Got a rhom vid which I can't shrink any smaller than 20 megs for only 54 seconds, and my extensive porn downloading experience tells me I can do alot better than that


----------

